

Does YC accept already funded and incorporated startups? - iknowl

I believe that funding is just a small part at YC, most important thing are those 3 months that you spend with great mentors like Paul Graham.<p>I want to know if YC accepts already funded startups?  If yes please give some examples from previous batches.
======
iknowl
any help?

